# The shaper or spindle molder explained



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought this video was an excellent illustration of the safe operation of the shaper, also called a spindle molder. The addition of shop made hold downs and pushing and feeding accessories make this machine seem fairly safe. This You Tube presentor's terminolgy requires some adjustment to the terms he uses, such as "blocl" for the cutterhead and so forth. Also, I've never seen a "spear" or pointed metal push stick before, but with proper application I don't see any issues on this machine. Typically, metal objects are not allowed near spinning cutters .... for obvious reasons.


----------

